# cheapest possible spinning surf rod



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)

i need a 12 foot or longer surf rod, SPINNING! 

as cheap as it gets. as long as it can chuck a 4 oz and it won't snap in half from a blue fish. Its good enough for me. 

i have a beef stick. to be honest. its pretty heavy, and it doesn't really bend. but so far so good. Some of the guide wraps get black bumpy dots, like deep sea spores that grew on a sperm whale. And it only cost me 20. 

i won't go past 40... but if you can persuade me... ill go up to 45...

i got a optix spinning combo 10 ft for 40 bucks at sports authority. and it works good and its a pretty nice reel. 

but this time i just need a rod. im not like you fishermen, to me its just fishing and the fish i catch from the surf in the chesapeake bay do not go past 20 inches. i assure you that... i use a shock leader for casting not the fish... 

so bring your expectations down a notch. we don't catch like 40 inch red drum okay.


----------



## bryan25854 (Dec 14, 2012)

walmart


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

ole Eagle Claw yellow rod


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

bryan25854 said:


> walmart


Go to Walmat online and look for a black beauty or something. They will ship to the store closest to you for free in a few days.
Just an option.


----------



## CarolinaNemo (Dec 11, 2008)

Cane pole. Find a big piece of bamboo and let it dry. Tape the reel to the bamboo, no need for a seat. Bend up some single strand wire for guides and tape them on too.


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

Why do you need a 12 ft rod if you are throwing 4 oz and targeting small fish? Sure, length might buy you some distance but not in the price range you are looking for. You'll have better luck finding something in the 10' range that will meet your needs.


----------



## CVILLEFISHERR (Feb 28, 2008)

get an ugly stick combo. it was very cheap (60 buck range if i remember right) and i threw 4 and 5 oz weights in the surf. 10 ft surf rod


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

DANtheJDMan said:


> Go to Walmat online and look for a black beauty or something. They will ship to the store closest to you for free in a few days.
> Just an option.


Here is one.
http://www.amazon.com/Hurricane-BB2...=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1372465843&sr=1-2

There it is again.
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Hurricane-Black-Beauty-II-Surf-Rod/16637216?findingMethod=rr

It's $6 cheaper at the Walmart.


----------



## Khondker (Aug 17, 2012)

Bass Pro Shop brand "Power Plus Trophy Class".


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

The BPS Offshore Angler Power Plus 12' spinning rod is $30.


----------



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)

awww yeaa now thats what im talking about


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

DANtheJDMan said:


> Go to Walmat online and look for a black beauty or something. They will ship to the store closest to you for free in a few days.
> Just an option.


I have the black beauty. my problem with it is the wooden piece that is on the handle unscrews very easily. its an okay rod and reel but I wouldn't buy it again


----------



## live2hunt (Apr 4, 2012)

The power plus from bass pro.


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

surfmom said:


> I have the black beauty. my problem with it is the wooden piece that is on the handle unscrews very easily. its an okay rod and reel but I wouldn't buy it again


I didn't say it was any good. I said it was cheap.

I have a 9ft power plus that I have had for 10 years. They are less than $30. The last time we fished the beach it caught almost all the fish. They just happened to be in the area that it could reach. I use the long, med, and short approach to where I place my bait.


----------



## fbiprez (Jul 6, 2009)

I bought a cheap rod from Walmart and had it delivered to the house, their shipping is cheaper than I can drive to one of their stores in my area.


----------



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)

surfmom said:


> I have the black beauty. my problem with it is the wooden piece that is on the handle unscrews very easily. its an okay rod and reel but I wouldn't buy it again


its okay surf mom, i can make it so that handle doesn't unscrew easily.


----------

